# Ok first attempt w film in long time .



## manny212 (Mar 16, 2016)

Ok , granted i have VERY limited experience with film , but just farting around shot first roll on Pentax K1000 using fuji extra 400 just for the fun of it . I can easily say I'm addicted . HAHA! 

No of these are award winners but just wanted to post since I'm having so much fun . 

I had these developed and the gave me a CD as well as negatives , all I've done download to LR , made no adjustments , then upload to flickr . 

Didi I mention its a blast  . LOL 




Pentax by manny herreria, on Flickr

2.




Pentax by manny herreria, on Flickr

3.




Pentax by manny herreria, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 16, 2016)

Way more fun than digital. Nice.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Mar 16, 2016)

Welcome to the K1000 club!


----------



## gsgary (Mar 25, 2016)

And the colours are always nicer than digital


----------

